# Sexing Babies?!



## kemper88 (Jun 7, 2011)

does anyone know if there is any way that I can sex a 10 day old pigeon? Besides DNA or blood testing?


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

It all seems to boil down to "guessing with help". 

Some will swear by a "sexing tool" which is little more than a weight attached to a sting. Results are random.

Others will swear by stretching wings, necks, feet etc. Results... random.

Behavior patterns a a tad more reliable but the number of folks that are surprised by their cock laying an egg, or their "pair" never laying an egg should show that even this method is not accurate. 

So short of a DNA test there is not accurate method of sexing a bird until it lays an egg. Then you know it is a hen. Anything that hasn't laid an egg... it might be a hen.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

not at 10 days old... you can make a guess when it feathers out and is weaned.. but it is just a guess.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Here are some guesses that I used which seemed to work. Less than 10 days old I look at their cloaca. If it concaves up or smiling then I assume it to be a cock. If it is frowning or concaves down, then I assume it to be a hen.

Another method I've use is to observe how the babies sleep. If both babies sleep together with their head pointing at the same direction, then they usually are of the same sex. If one of them points the other way, then they are of different sex.

Another method is to observe the size of the babies when they are both born at the same day. The smaller ones usually are hens.

Thus far I've tested this theory for about 1-2 years now and I seem to be accurate. Having said that it is best to sex when they are adults showing mating behavior. Usually what we are doing are just guessing.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

is the pair of babies usually a cock and a hen?


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

pigeon is fun said:


> is the pair of babies usually a cock and a hen?


No its usually 2 hens or 2 males. Its very rare to get a hen and male same time but it happens.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

pigeon is fun said:


> is the pair of babies usually a cock and a hen?


50% hen/cock, 25% hen/hen, 25% cock/cock.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks for the info..


----------



## kemper88 (Jun 7, 2011)

so i look at the cloaca from behind the bird, or with the birds stomach facing me?


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Is this true guys?? I think it is false, you are not able to tell if a young is a female if it has a black ring around its beak. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iuxm...EPbqwjz69viHd73B_HRD3AoaGCUQxzA&feature=inbox


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I look from behind when they are just sitting down.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

PigeonX said:


> Is this true guys?? I think it is false, you are not able to tell if a young is a female if it has a black ring around its beak.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iuxm...EPbqwjz69viHd73B_HRD3AoaGCUQxzA&feature=inbox


I got to try this. I have 2 eggs on incubation. I'll let you know after 5-6 months.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

RodSD said:


> I got to try this. I have 2 eggs on incubation. I'll let you know after 5-6 months.


Alright I will be waiting for your reply


----------



## Dunn (May 23, 2011)

i am new to this forum and learned alot i was always told pigeon always had a male and female if they had two males or females they would kill one or both looks as if what i was told seems to be wroung and if so why would they kill just one baby for no reason can anyone tell me this


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

To be clear the video stated that if there is a ring around the beak tip, then it is a hen. I have some baby pics in the past and I might compare pics and result for the time being. I will also do the 2 future eggs if they hatch.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Dunn said:


> i am new to this forum and learned alot i was always told pigeon always had a male and female if they had two males or females they would kill one or both looks as if what i was told seems to be wroung and if so why would they kill just one baby for no reason can anyone tell me this


Someone told you wrong. Even parents have difficulty determining sex so how would they know which baby to kill? By the way parents don't kill their babies, but when they detect sickness, they seem to ignore or don't attend much the sick ones and because the sick baby can't beg for food, it will starve to death.


----------



## Birdsonawing (May 24, 2009)

I have been told that if you grab the very end of there beek if they pull away they are males if they don't they are females not sure if it is true I was told this by a old timer who says bhe swears by it


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

I've tried method above, and like all other methods it's not always 100%. The method from the video is interesting and I have babies in the nest now. will have to try it out. Like someone else has said, I'll let everyone know after 6 months.  In the meantime, here's another interesting sexing method for ya! http://www.pigeonmadness.com/2010/11/cool-sexing-tip.html


----------

